# Arthur IL.



## rickw (Sep 30, 2009)

Is anyone else going to the Arthur IL. comp? I am most likely going to attend on the 10th.


----------



## rickw (Oct 13, 2009)

We made to the Arthur show on Sat. It was a cold morning for the first part of Oct.

Got a few pics to share.

This is Rock River BBQ, the wife and I had a brisket samich from their concessions stand. It was very good I thought.



This is their off set. I don't know what kind it was but it was a well built unit.



 This ol boy was doing concessions also, didn't try his wares though. He sure had it piled on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Here's a couple home made units.





 Here we are looking at a couple of pits from Peoria cookers. These thing are some beautiful units imo.





Now for a Backwoods smoker. I did really like this one but they sure are a lot of $$$. I was surprised how many of these were at the comp.



Now for the Lang fans.



There were two of these 60s there.

Here is a beast just sitting there all by it's lonesome.



They also had a bit of bluegrass music going on.



Wished I had more pics but I guess I was to busy checking out all the cookers


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 13, 2009)

Lotta nice smokers there looks like...


----------

